#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "pamaada" и "appamaada"

## Ассаджи

В словаре Рис-Девидса даются такие значения:

Pamaada [cp. Vedic pramaada, pa + mad] carelessness, negligence, indolence, remissness ... - appamaada earnestness, vigilance, zeal ...

Pamaadavataa remissness

Pamaadin infatuating, exciting

Pamajjati [pa + mad] 1. to become intoxicated 2. to become careless, slothful, negligent; to neglect, waste one's time.

Здесь видно этимологическое происхождение слова - буквально оно означает "опьяненность".

Pamatta [pp. of pamajjati] slothful, indolent, indifferent, careless, negligent. 
appamatta diligent, careful, eager, mindful.

В целом, ключевое слово у Рис-Девидса "careless".

Appamaada [a + pamaada] thoughtfulness, carefulness, conscientiousness, watchfulness, vigilance, earnestness, zeal

Appamatta [a + pamatta] not negligent, i.e. diligent, careful, heedful, vigilant, alert, zealous

Как обычно, Рис-Девидс приводит массу значений.

А словарь Кочергиной более четок:

pramad 1) быть опьяненным 2) быть восхищенным; радоваться 3) быть невнимательным, небрежным 4) отворачиваться от

pramaada 1) опьянение 2) невнимательность, небрежность

pramaadin невнимательный, небрежный

pramatta 1) невнимательный; небрежный 2) беззаботный 3) опьяненный

apramatta 1) неусыпный, бдительный 2) внимательный

Что касается контекста употребления в суттах, то к счастью, есть:

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/index....html#appamada

Трудно передать одним словом это сочетание бдительности и старательности,  - неусыпную трезвость в действии.

В поиске синонимов и антонимов удобен Яндекс-Лингво
http://lingvo.yandex.ru .

Наверное, лучше использовать два слова:

"неусыпная старательность", в противовес "беспечности".

Прилагательные:

"бдительный и старательный" в противовес "беспечному".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.01.2016), Карло (24.04.2016)

----------

